# taxidermy



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i'm 15 almost 16 and i want to get into taxidermy. not as a job but for myself on a fish or a chukar or grouse. maybe a duck. whats a good way to learn at a young age? any suggestions? thanks!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Look at books get videos. If you don't have a lot of money pick out the one you want to start on and go and see if you like it. There's a lot of equipment that you need that can add up to a lot of money. A lot of people start on birds since if you mess up a little the feathers will cover it up and from what I hear birds are easier then fish.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Check around with some of your local taxidermist. There are some that are willing to help you out if you just want to learn and get a feel for it.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

if you need any help give me a call i've been doing taxidermy for 10 years now.
would be glad to help you out with any questions you may have or plan a time to come watch me mount a bird and teach you how.
names chris york by the way owner and artist of FullFlight Taxidermy in springville 801-850-2173 the number to reach me.


----------

